# Granite Tile counter over wood



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Attached is image that we used to close deal for a granite tile countertop installed over 3/4" oak on top of kitchen cabinetry.

We must have done something right cus after we emailed this pic the homeowner said yes and we set appointment to sign up.

The thing was that homeowner didn't want to install tile over existing formica, and didn't want to pay extra for demo of existing, then oak underlayment followed by 1/4" cement backerboard.

After we sent this image of what product installation would resemble he changed his mind.

Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad to hear that you closed the deal. 

Next time take the photo from a slight angle and eliminate the bounceback from the flash. Better yet, illuminate from a few different angles and turn the flash off. You'll get a much better pic.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been looking far and wide for a photographer

My cam has thinset all over it


----------

